# my new magnifica anemone



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all,

This beauty came 4 days ago from Bali. She's been recovering 2 days in the frag tank and today I put her on the DT. in a few hours she opened up completely, her mouth is still slightly open but is getting better by the hours.
Keeping my fingers crossed she will stay this way. My clowns abandon their eggs for a while and swam to the other side of the tank just to come check out the new home model!

she has opened up to 5 inches across- like a big plate


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Almost makes me want to switch to salt


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fyns said:


> Almost makes me want to switch to salt


what are you doing in this section  switch already and talk like a Man 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

Lol.
Greg is switching everyone to salt


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol I will do a salt tank one of these days. I have a 29 gallon in storage.... Think I could do some nice things with it. But first, I want to master fw/planted.
I come to this section to look at all the purdy colours. And research for the inevitable.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

fyns said:


> Lol I will do a salt tank one of these days. I have a 29 gallon in storage.... Think I could do some nice things with it. But first, I want to master fw/planted.
> I come to this section to look at all the purdy colours. And research for the inevitable.


you'll get here. we all do. I tried to do my plants with the CO2 at one point. too much work..... well. I planned for a few years to do SW. I had a dozen of adult gorgeous discus and clown loaches, etc. I planned to get about $75 for each discus ( heck I even had 2 mated pairs already doing runs) and with the money I'd make i set up my SW tank. One day I was trying to be pro-active and I dose with Prazi fearing some internal parasites. Went to my son's party, when we came back, my discus were all floating. I had a nervous breakdown and I truly felt like dying inside. Was one of the worst days of my life. I made the mistake of overdosing the fecking prazi..... well, that said, I sold the loaches that were still alive and sold the tank, started from 0 with saltwater. Sorry for the sob story, is sad but so many people move to SW after a tragedy with FW....

Anyhow, here's another pic of my magnifica. She grew again, this is eating a half a cube of squid- she was so happy, doing great, loves her spot high on the tank.


----------



## fyns (Dec 22, 2011)

That's tough... I had the same thought on the discus ( sorry for your loss  ), but not a fan of bare bottom tanks, and I'd rather enjoy the view than make money. If I can somehow manage to do both... super.

Blows my mind that they eat meat. and still lookin' good!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

hi all,

quick update, the Ritteri grew about 3 times her original size. im quite scared. shes between 2 rocks now so thank goodness she cannot fully open, but i will say shes between 8-9 inches diameter now.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

looks like it grew quite a bit. Feeding it lots?

JR


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

I am feeding it about once a week. She grew about 3 times its size. Though she doesnt fully expand everyday


----------

